# UK Spouse Visa; £500 bank balance



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi

My gross income from employment over the last 12 months is £25 600, and I've earned £23 600 in the 2013-2014 financial year - That looks perfectly fine, I suppose.
I'm in the process of making the application for my wife and child dependent to come and join me in the UK, however I have just less than £500 in my bank
account. Would that bank balance be a ground for refusal?

Looking forward to hearing from you, guys..

Thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not relevant so long as you meet the financial requirements.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not relevant so long as you meet the financial requirements.


Thanks for the reply.

I got highly concerned because I came across posts in this forum whereby applications were refused on the grounds that their sponsor had 'insufficient funds' hence the ECO was unsatisfied that their current balance was sufficient to sustain them in the UK for some time; or that the current balance was not enough to cover the flight cost of the applicant.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I know the post you're talking about. I tend to agree with the ECO's judgement there (how, with less than £500 do you plan to pay for her travel, much less her food and other necessities) but officially the bank balance isn't supposed to be counted at all.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

AmyD said:


> I think I know the post you're talking about. I tend to agree with the ECO's judgement there (how, with less than £500 do you plan to pay for her travel, much less her food and other necessities) but officially the bank balance isn't supposed to be counted at all.


I could be having a share portfolio worth £5 500; or my foreign wife's net worth could be £12 000.
Nevertheless, 'super moderator' seems to know better here..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such information is redundant and plays no part in decision making. It can even muddy the waters in your application. Only submit financial evidence you need to meet the requirement. Don't supply anything else as insurance policy. It doesn't work and can have an opposite effect.
As you have been told, don't worry. People have been approved with regular overdraft each month.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

As I said, Shel is right that it doesn't matter officially. But it is just a little weird and that ECO thought to too since that application was rejected.


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Such information is redundant and plays no part in decision making. It can even muddy the waters in your application. Only submit financial evidence you need to meet the requirement. Don't supply anything else as insurance policy. It doesn't work and can have an opposite effect.
> As you have been told, don't worry. People have been approved with regular overdraft each month.


Joppa, many thanks indeed. 
The information you provide here is highly invaluable. You always answer questions appropriately.

Keep it up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For those who have to meet the maintenance requirement (i.e. those under the old rules or partner is disabled), not having sufficient bank balance can affect their application, unless they can explain it, such as sudden unexpected expenditure like car breaking down and needing to be replaced.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Might be an idea to close all pre 2012 threads as not relvant as they confuse so many people and the rules have changed so much


----------



## philemon_bodiba (Oct 14, 2014)

Joppa said:


> For those who have to meet the maintenance requirement (i.e. those under the old rules or partner is disabled), not having sufficient bank balance can affect their application, unless they can explain it, such as sudden unexpected expenditure like car breaking down and needing to be replaced.


Joppa, by that statement you imply that those applying under the current Rules, like myself, have nothing to lose sleep over. True?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's what I and everyone else is saying.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

philemon_bodiba said:


> Joppa, by that statement you imply that those applying under the current Rules, like myself, have nothing to lose sleep over. True?


 Yes not an issue if you have £18600 income because the same doesnt apply. You would only need to wait until pay day to cover emergencies where under old rules people could be destitute.


----------



## NewDad (Oct 23, 2014)

It's just part of the silly rules and one that fortunately those without savings don't need to worry about. 

You could have 10's of thousands of student debt and live in overdraft, rent a property that eats up all your wages, but have a £18600 salary and be OK. But if you have £50k in the bank, a million pound home paid for, and a salary of £18500, you'd get rejected.

That's from my understanding anyway.


----------

